# North Korea sinks South Korean naval ship



## TashkentFox (Mar 26, 2010)

It looks like the last of the Stalinist states, North Korea, is gearing up for war against South Korea, I think Kim Jong-il (I'm so Ronery!) has finally lost whatever sanity he ever had. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...board-sinking-torpedo-attack-North-Korea.html


----------



## paxil rose (Mar 26, 2010)

The South won't do dick. Short of carpet bombing Seoul, the North can do whatever it wants at any time for any reason and not be reprimanded for it. Nobody's going to test the psycho with the nuke. The North knows this.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 26, 2010)

I still love when the North opened up a mountain range of cross-cultural importance for South Korean visitors, and the South started sending over propaganda balloons. That was nice of them.

"In apparent retaliation, the South Korean navy shot at an unidentified ship in the direction of North Korea."

boy, that seemed like a smart idea


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh shit.......


----------



## Lazydabear (Mar 26, 2010)

South Korea might as well pussy out like always.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 26, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> South Korea might as well pussy out like always.



Yeah.
What the fuck else can they do?


----------



## Azure (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow, this is bad. Why can't Kim Jong Il have died? I mean, I'd suspend the whole assassination prohibition to take out a crazed dictator who had a stroke and is only living to do damage to every living thing that surrounds him.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

Kim Jong: B7
South Korea: You sunk my battleship!



AzurePhoenix said:


> Why can't Kim Jong Il have died?


Cause if he isn't using everyone's money to kill his people he's using it to extent his life.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 26, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Wow, this is bad. Why can't Kim Jong Il have died? I mean, I'd suspend the whole assassination prohibition to take out a crazed dictator who had a stroke and is only living to do damage to every living thing that surrounds him.



Moving off-topic for a moment, I'm glad you're a smexy, smexy citra again.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 26, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> The South won't do dick. Short of carpet bombing Seoul, the North can do whatever it wants at any time for any reason and not be reprimanded for it. Nobody's going to test the psycho with the nuke. The North knows this.


 
I'm not sure about that, 'cause the only thing that is holding Japan back in the U.S.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 26, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I'm not sure about that, 'cause the only thing that is holding Japan back in the U.S.



I think we should stop with the whole "limiting Japan to a self-defense force" crap.  Let them have a real military again, and let them steamroll NK.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 26, 2010)

The only solution is to sink a North Korean naval ship.

Or Twelve.

It'll be Pearl Harbour all over again. Except in Nampho.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I think we should stop with the whole "limiting Japan to a self-defense force" crap. Let them have a real military again, and let them steamroll NK.


 
I agree 100%. North K. has had it coming for a while.


----------



## paxil rose (Mar 27, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I think we should stop with the whole "limiting Japan to a self-defense force" crap.  Let them have a real military again, and let them steamroll NK.



You know they say even with Japans "limited" military they're still amazingly badass.


----------



## Lazydabear (Mar 27, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Yeah.
> What the fuck else can they do?


 
They can let this slide because after listening to ex-buddy of mine telling me about Korea I believe the South Koreans who live in that country don't want a war to happen with the North.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 27, 2010)

The Final Solution: Japan Invades N.Korea, Rest of the world pretends to not notice it


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 27, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> The Final Solution: Japan Invades N.Korea, Rest of the world pretends to not notice it



If Japan hadn't been evicted from Korea by the American government under the terms of the Japanese surrender North Korea would never even have existed.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 27, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> They can let this slide because after listening to ex-buddy of mine telling me about Korea I believe the South Koreans who live in that country don't want a war to happen with the North.



The decision is being taken out of S. Korea's hands, by N. Korea.  SK may not want war but NK is spoiling for a fight and has already thrown the first punches, blows that would be grounds for all out war in most any other situation.

Time to man up, SK.  If you don't kill them, they WILL kill you.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 27, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> The Final Solution: Japan Invades N.Korea, Rest of the world pretends to not notice it


 
I like this idea


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

Somebody needs to invade them, I vote China they have so many soldiers and I think north korea would make a excellent parking spot.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Somebody needs to invade them, I vote China they have so many soldiers and I think north korea would make a excellent parking spot.


 
even better and then the chinese would have a reduced number of people living so they can have more space


----------



## paxil rose (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Somebody needs to invade them, I vote China they have so many soldiers and I think north korea would make a excellent parking spot.





south syde dobe said:


> even better and then the chinese would have a reduced number of people living so they can have more space



China is the only reason North Korea still exists. They don't want them gone.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> China is the only reason North Korea still exists. They don't want them gone.


Why?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Why?



Hu Jintao has a mancrush on Kim Jong-il.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Hu Jintao has a mancrush on Kim Jong-il.


I just got a very very very disturbing picture in my head.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I just got a very very very disturbing picture in my head.



You're welcome :V


----------



## Lazydabear (Mar 27, 2010)

Tycho said:


> The decision is being taken out of S. Korea's hands, by N. Korea. SK may not want war but NK is spoiling for a fight and has already thrown the first punches, blows that would be grounds for all out war in most any other situation.
> 
> Time to man up, SK. If you don't kill them, they WILL kill you.


 
North has been throwing punches for a long time against South Korean Fishermen by killing 22 of them if they stray even close to there shore and how do South Korean's react to this, they just let it go like nothing happen.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rmen-strayed-South-Korean-waters-mistake.html

The only thing South Koreans going to react about are US troops who killed 2 Korean girls by accident by being violent.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/2097137.stm


----------



## Bambi (Mar 29, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> You know they say even with Japans "limited" military they're still amazingly badass.


Fuck that.

Unleash them. It needs to be done.


----------



## Lazydabear (Mar 29, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Fuck that.
> 
> Unleash them. It needs to be done.


 
If they bring back IJA then its going rape fest for North Koreans.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 29, 2010)

If only countries had something to gain by stopping North Korea. Too bad they don't have oil. If they did, we'd probably have decided to kick their ass years ago.


----------



## Liam (Mar 29, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> The only solution is to sink a North Korean naval ship.
> 
> Or Twelve.
> 
> It'll be Pearl Harbour all over again. Except in Nampho.



Make sure that Russia is on our side, and at the worst it'll be one nuke versus 1000.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 29, 2010)

Liam said:


> Make sure that Russia is on our side, and at the worst it'll be one nuke versus 1000.


Russia doesn't give a shit about North Korea. No one really does anymore. Their only real "ally" is China, and they're even getting pissed at them.


----------



## Lazydabear (Mar 31, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> If only countries had something to gain by stopping North Korea. Too bad they don't have oil. If they did, we'd probably have decided to kick their ass years ago.


 
Sex Trade?


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 2, 2010)

This might be already known by some that posted here. 

This is another reason why Japan should have a military again. And clean house in North Korea.

http://www.pbs.org/independentlens/video/index.php?filter=&page=20&video_id=79

Hers is not the only story. dozens of others were also abducted.


----------



## Matt (Apr 2, 2010)

Someone just needs to stand up and say "No!" Fuck the consiquences. North Korea needs to go. I'm sure everyone is tired of their shit.


----------



## Liam (Apr 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Russia doesn't give a shit about North Korea. No one really does anymore. Their only real "ally" is China, and they're even getting pissed at them.


This calls for an immediate military investigation of the North Korean armament.  Nuclear weapon strength is crucial at this point.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 2, 2010)

the restrictions on japan are kinda fading, there are talks of letting the have Icbms and perhaps a nuke program


----------



## Jelly (Apr 2, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> the restrictions on japan are kinda fading, there are talks of letting the have Icbms and perhaps a nuke program



...why?


----------

